# Plastic Trestle Bents



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back [18mo?] I saw some advertisements and ebay listings for hdpl plastic trestle bents. There were sizes ranging from 4in up to 3ft, as I remember. The bents were unpainted and were white.
Does anyone have a lead on these products and if they are still available?
Thanks,
Jim C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim: Have not seen any thing as of late on this product. If they have a site I'd go there and see what is up with the product. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't the COCRY site have those? Split Jaw comes to mind also. Aristo has these: 
G 8-1/2" Trestle Set (12) ARI7106


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

If you like to make your own, you can get pvc at Home Depot or Menards. It come in 3/4"x3/4"x 8 or10' long. It cuts very easy and glue together.

Don


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys.
Jerry Hansen found the website I was thinking about.
http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/trestlebents.html

Jim C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Split Jaw... they make a number of things from PVC, like their new loco carriers, and the walk on track sections, as well as the track support system. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Jim C., 

that link does lead me to a site, saying i tried to access a restricted area.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Yes if you go one way - try this link which will take you there http://www.railclamp.com/displayCat...vId=131768 I found that way buy going to Split JHaw, then to browse our catalog, then to ther photo version of Mainline Products, and then scroll down.

It looks like some links are faulty ? I have sent SplitJaw a note re the possible breaks.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks, Peter!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 21 Feb 2010 08:51 PM 
Thanks Guys.
Jerry Hansen found the website I was thinking about.
http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/trestlebents.html

Jim C.
Huh - I just tried that link, and got this - 


ERROR 403

YOU ARE ATTEMPTING TO ACCESS A RESTRICTED AREA

Your I.P. address 92.11.0.230 has been recorded and forwarded to the administrator.

Now what? should I arm myself?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Your I.P. address 92.11.0.230 has been recorded and forwarded to the administrator."

So he can fix the problem?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
The Split Jaw people sell the PVC that they use for the bents in 4 foot lenghts if you want to make your own bents. Several different sizes. Just cut and glue with regular PVC pipe cement. It also comes in black. I have been using it for bents and other projects like cribbing for a few years now. No need to worry about deterioration with this stuff. I would never go back to wood.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here i stand, figthing against plastic trestle bents!!!!!

LOL
Just joking, had to say something.......



Frank


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny the link works fine for me,







Must have something to do with you people being out of the country?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha ha! 
I see the secret "TAC detector" software has been installed at splitjaw...
Seriously, sounds like you did something strange, like lose a character when you tried the link... did you actually click on the embedded link in the post?
If so, check your computer over.
Regards, Greg p.s. You are on the "RIPE" network... well known for lots of spammers, maybe you hit a nerve..
Posted By tacfoley on 22 Feb 2010 06:34 AM 
Posted By pimanjc on 21 Feb 2010 08:51 PM 
Thanks Guys.
Jerry Hansen found the website I was thinking about.
http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/trestlebents.html

Jim C.
Huh - I just tried that link, and got this - 


ERROR 403

YOU ARE ATTEMPTING TO ACCESS A RESTRICTED AREA

Your I.P. address 92.11.0.230 has been recorded and forwarded to the administrator.

Now what? should I arm myself?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no trying to access a secret site. Must be top secret stuff. Look out they are on to you. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are only after TAC... ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Paul, my layout is in an area that is heavily shaded, where wood products don't last very long. Hence, my desire for plastic bents. 

The link should take you to a Split-Jaw page.

JimC.


----------

